
Ask HN: Best Books for Novice Hackers? - stirrat
Hey all<p>Been programming on and off for around a year. It’s getting somewhat enjoyable but find much of the literature I’ve came across is aimed towards beginners or towards professionals. Thus I kind of get stuck repeating concepts, doing tutorials or venturing into career knowledge for developers - which I don’t want to be.<p>Does anyone any cool book suggestions around ‘hacking’, E.g throwing together and building projects recreationally?
======
sigmaprimus
I was thinking about your dilemma and recalled an old web page I used for
OpenScad coding, it was called "10 things to know how to do in OpenScad to
become dangerous" or something like that.

It seems a commercial entity has grabbed the "become dangerous" expression
nowadays and is offering courses.

But after a bit more consideration, the true value of that old web page was
that it was infact a cheat sheet of sorts. Like you said beginners learn the
syntax, professionals get way too in depth.

So here is a link to a bunch of cheat sheets, I hope this helps you in your
hacking endeavors.

[https://cheatography.com/tag/programming/](https://cheatography.com/tag/programming/)

~~~
stirrat
Thanks! God speed

